# 3 Bears - Where is Baby Bear?



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

On the 3 Bears route in Martinez/Orinda, what do you consider to be Baby Bear? There seem to be 2 opinions:

-Hump right after Mama Bear, before descent and climb of Papa Bear

-Right at the end of the route, after descent of Papa Bear, the short climb up to the intersection of Bear Creek Rd / San Pablo Dam Rd

Either way Baby Bear is fairly miniscule compared to Mama and Papa but I would just like to know what the intention of the people who first named the route was.


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

The one at the end of the route is referred to as Baby Bear in the Strava segments.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, but 3 Bears has been around a lot longer than Strava, and even the name of the segment shows there is some contention about where Baby Bear is.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I always go with the middle one being the baby since it makes for something of a climb in either direction. 



.


----------



## llbr22 (May 13, 2002)

I believe the middle hump is baby, as years ago we dubbed the rise at the end little red riding hood.... along with some expletives ;-)


----------

